# الات حفر الأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته .

الملف ادناه يبين احجام القبضة التوربينية السريعة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2007)

*رأس القبضة .*

اجزاء ومكونات راس القبضة التوبينية .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الدوار في القيضة السريعة .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 مايو 2007)

*التجميع .*

السلام عليكم .
اما الأتي تجميع اجزاء Rotor .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 مايو 2007)

*التركيب*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف التالي يبين كيفية تركيب Rotor في القبضة .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2007)

*ادوات صيانة قبضات الأسنان .*

السلام عليكم .
في الملف المرفق يبين الأدوات الأساسية التي تستخدم في صيانة وتصليح القبضات .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

زملائي اعضاء وزوارالملتقى الأعزاء .

تكلمنا في الباب السابق عن الة الحفر القبضة السريعة Turbine وان شاء الله قد وفقت في طرحي 

للموضوع وان ينال رضاكم .

وسوف نتكلم لاحقا عن القبضة البطيئة Low Speed Handpiece والتي يشمل المحرك الهوائي

والكهربائي وانواع القبضات المعقوفة .

قريبا جدأ بأذنه تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مايو 2007)

*القبضة البطيئة .*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف ادناه احد المحركات السرعة البطيئة .
1.المحرك الهوائي .

البغدادي:63:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

فيما يلي المحركات الكهربائية وانواعها .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يونيو 2007)

*Low Speed Handpiece*

السلام عليكم .
التالي القبضات البطيئة .
عذرا المحركات البطيئة مكرر والصح او الصواب القبضات البطيئة الملف الثاني .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2007)

*الجزء الأخير .*

السلام عليكم .

في الملف التالي الجزء الأخير والمكمل للقبضة البطيئة .

وان شاء قد وفقت في طرحه وان ينال رضاكم .

وانا على استعداد الأجابة على جميع اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .

والتوفيق من الله .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## السيوطى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس شكرى :77:


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (13 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء اللة ياباشمهندس شكري علي كل هذة المعلومات المفصلة


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (8 مارس 2008)

نريد وضع بعض الأسلة في المنتدى والكن يقال لي لايمكن نرجو منك تفعيل العضويى


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (8 مارس 2008)

أريد معرفة صيانة قبضات nsk


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (8 مارس 2008)

الأخ/ المهندس شكري محمد نوري أرجو منك تفصيل حول صيانة كراسي الأسنان نوع سيرونا


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (8 مارس 2008)

أعطال كراسي الأسنان النوع البرازيلي وكيفية صيانتها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مارس 2008)

فهد حزام القاضي قال:


> أريد معرفة صيانة قبضات nsk



تحية طيبة .

اذا كنت تقصد جميع الأنواع والموديلات يلزمني مجلد او اثنين .

واذا كانت لديك مشكلة او صعوبة في عطل محدد اذكر نوع العطل وسأوافيك بالجواب .

والله الموفق.

البغدادي:20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مارس 2008)

فهد حزام القاضي قال:


> الأخ/ المهندس شكري محمد نوري أرجو منك تفصيل حول صيانة كراسي الأسنان نوع سيرونا



تحية طيبة .

صيانة كراسي الاسنان بصورة عامة تحتاج الى رسوم ومخططات لكي يتم تصنيف الاعطال والخلل الحاصل

وهذا غير متوفر لدي على الحاسوب بل على شكل كتيب وكتالوك وليس بمقدوري ان انشرها على النت

لصعوبة الامر .

لكن هناك حل اخر هو: كلما تواجهك مشلكة في تشخيص عطل او كيفية تصليح الأعطال بأمكانك ذكره

وسأبذل جهدي بمساعدتك .

تقبل احترامي:56:


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

أهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

عطل في كرسي الأسنان نوع سيرونا هوأن الكرسي جديد ولكنة توجد تعليقات في حامل الشفاط حيث إذا تم تحريك الحامل لا يتحرك الكرسي أرجو منك المساعدة


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

أريد كيفية برمجة جهاز الخزف


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

المهندس الفاضل / الدمشقي أرجو منك أخي العزيز أرجو منك كيفية برمج جهاز الخزف


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

المهندس الفاضل / الدمشقي أرجو منك أخي العزيز  كيفية برمجه جهاز الخزف


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

المهندس الفاضل / الدمشقي أرجو منك أخي العزيز كيفية برمجه جهاز الخزف


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

كرسي أسنان نوع برازي المشكلة هي عندمايكون مأخدالقبضة في مكانة يقطر الماء من مأخد القبضة أرجو من غخواني المهندسي الإفادة عن العطل


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (9 مارس 2008)

كرسي أسنان نوع برازلي قديم المشكلة هي عندمايكون مأخدالقبضة في مكانة يقطر الماء من مأخد القبضة أرجو من غخواني المهندسي الإفادة عن العطل

الرجاء وصف العطل بشكل دقيق ومفهوم وبدون اغلاط املائية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مارس 2008)

اذا كان هناك نضوح من الماء والقبضة في مكانها معناه وجود كلس او اوساخ في الجزء الميكانيكي 

لsolenoid valve وعليه يجب يبدل بواحد حسب نوع المواصفات .

البغدادي


----------



## ليدي لين (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس شكري توسعت في الموضوع بشكل بسيط ومميز


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (16 مارس 2008)

كم الإفتراضي للتيوب الخاص بجهاز الأشعة


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (16 مارس 2008)

كيف يتم معرفة تيوب الأشعة العاطل


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (16 مارس 2008)

كيف يتم معرفة تيوب الأشعة العاطل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 مارس 2008)

نضوح الزيت من خلال الأنبوب .

تشتت الأشعة وغير مركزة .

عدم وجود اشعاع من خلال السكرين عند الفحص .

مع التحية .


البغدادي


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (17 مارس 2008)

جهاز أشعة لايطلق أشعة والمشكلة أن التيوب الأيهرب زيت والأ أدري ما المشكلة أرجو من إخواني المهندسين الافادة


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (17 مارس 2008)

جهاز أشعة لايطلق أشعة والمشكلة أن التيوب لا يهرب زيت والأ أدري ما المشكلة أرجو من إخواني المهندسين الافادة


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (17 مارس 2008)

كرسي أسنان نوعadec موديل 8000 المشكلة فية عندما يتم ضغظ دواسة القدم الهوائية يخرج الهواء مع الماء ولكن المشكلة بعد رفع الرجل من على الدواسة يبقى الماء يتسرب من مأخد القبضة أرجو من إخواني المهندسين الإفادة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مارس 2008)

الماستر فالف عاطل .

البغدادي


----------



## methaq altam (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم ألف خير 
لدي مشكل في صيانة كراسى نوع (kavo (1063./1057)

و جزاكم الله ألف خير..


----------



## ELAMRA (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان من االمكن .لدي مشاكل في صيانة كراسي الاسنان 
kavo1057,1063
shema electrique


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (24 مارس 2008)

كيفية برمجة أجهزة الخزف نوع الجهاز فيتا أرجو من إخواني المهندسين الإفادة


----------



## نبيل الجبري (24 مارس 2008)

علمتني الحياة..ان أجعل قلبي مدينة ...بيوتها المحبة ..وطريقها التسامح والعفو.. 

وأن اعطي ولا أنتظر الرد على العطاء .. وأن اصدق مع نفسي قبل أن اطلب من أحد أن يفهمني وأتقبل الهزيمة بصدررحب ..
وعلمتني أن لاأندم على شئ وأن اجعل الامل مصباحا يرافقني في كل مكان..
وأن احتفظ بأحزاني في قلبي وأن ارسم البسمة على شفتي ..
حتى لاأُحزن الناس


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

شكراااعلى مجهودكم الطيب.....


----------



## المسلم84 (2 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير ......


----------



## المسلم84 (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## مداد الأفكار (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يرضى عليك


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (19 أبريل 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا مهندس نوري
و جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## اسامة غراب (23 أبريل 2008)

alf shokr ya bashmohandes menkom nastafeed


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (27 مايو 2008)

كرسي أسنان نوع فونا المشكلة أنة عندما يتم أخذ مأخد القبضة من مكانة ينضح الماء مباشرة من مأخذ القبضة دون الضغط على دواسة القدم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2008)

تحياتي .

1- حدد نوع دواسة القدم هل هي تعمل هوائيا او كهربائيا .

تقبل اجمل المنى.

البغدادي


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (29 مايو 2008)

دواسة القدم تعمل هوائيا


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (29 مايو 2008)

وإفتراضا إذا كانت دواسة القدم كهربائيا فين بيكون العطل 
تقبل اجمل التحيات


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (29 مايو 2008)

*عطل في كرسي أسنان فونا صيني*



فهد حزام القاضي قال:


> وإفتراضا إذا كانت دواسة القدم كهربائيا فين بيكون العطل
> تقبل اجمل التحيات


أرجو الأفادة من إخواني المهندسين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2008)

تحياتي .

في حالة دواسة القدم تعمل هوائيا يكون العطل في Relay Valve . يستبدل بواحد اخر .

اما في حالة دواسة القدم تعمل كهربائيا يكون العطل في Solenoid Valve .

هكذا الحال مع الاجهزة الصينية المنشأ الزهيدة الثمن التي تكون معظم اجزائها غير متينة وغير متطابقة مع 

المواصفات والمعايير . فتوقع اعطال قادمة لا تعد ولا تحصى .

تقبل امتناني.

البغدادي


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (1 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا أخي مهندس نوري
و جزاك الله خيرا
وكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## موسى الاحمد (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي شكري على هالمعلومات الرائعة وزادك الله في علمك ونفع بك الأمة 
أرجو منك ملفات أخرى عن كرسي الأسنان وصيانته 
كما اكرر طلب الأخ فهد عن قبضات الـــnsk
,la;,vsgthW


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

موضوع متكامل شكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالملفات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يااخي الكريم


----------



## فداء (5 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم نوري لا اعلم كيف اشكرك ولكني اتمنى من الله العلي الكريم ان يجزيك خير الجزاء واسمح لي ان احاول جمع مادتك ووضعها في كتيب كي تكون مرجعا علميا


----------



## الشيعاني (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------

